# Problema grave con netbook del estado (EXO)



## MFaroppa (Mar 14, 2012)

Tengo un problema gravísimo, y no lo pude solucionar por dos razones: el tipo que siempre las arregla nunca está donde debe estar y porque no se puede formatear.

Les explico: al prender y elegir la opción de Windows XP (está el otro Linux que funciona bien) ya da problemas al tardar varios minutos en iniciar (hicimos la prueba con un amigo, la prendí 10 segundos antes que el y me tardó un minuto más en iniciar que la de el), pero ahí no termina la cosa. Paso a enlistar los problemas, o por lo menos los que conosco:

-No funciona la antena WiFi (queda en "obteniendo dirección de red").
-Tarda más tiempo en ejecutar todas las aplicaciones (son 3 aplicaciones en total, el antivirus, el agente para descargar los certificados y una que me habilita el uso de la tecla Fn para cambiar el sonido, brillo y demás), sumandose al total de tiempo en que tarda en encender la máquina.
-Al usar el teclado (cualquier tecla) se bloquea este y el mouse (inexplicable). Se desbloquean cuando apago o suspendo la máquina, pero vuelve a suceder cuando apreto una tecla.

He escaneado completamente la máquina, tanto con Kaspersky como con Avira, y he reparado los registros con el CCleaner. La verdad es que no se como solucionarlo.
A lo mejor alguno de ustedes reparó una máquina con este problema o le sucedió lo mismo que a mi y sabe como arreglarlo. Les agradeceré mucho.


----------



## nocta (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola, cuánto hace que tenés la notebook?

Actualizá los drivers de la tarjeta WiFi.

Chequeá la temperatura de la notebook ya que eso influye mucho en el rendimiento.

Si querés formatearla, conectale un teclado y mouse USB y fijate si se te sigue bloqueando.

Un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2012)

en la ventana buscar pone msconfig ,luego abrí el programa ,ay una opcion de arranque selectivo,quitas todos las cosas que traban la maquina incluido el antivirus ,luego reinicia la pc ,arranca rapido pero sin controladores i sin aplicaciones ,luego hace una restauración desde el panel de control
y listo todo otra ves queda a la normalidad



me olvidaba ,esas pc el modelo exo-355 (ese tiene mi hija) cuando calienta se bloquea mal ,la solución es desarmarla y limpiar el polvo del cooler , también se junta pelusa en las ranuras de ventilación lo que ase que caliente muy rapido



para los controladores entra aqui y pone 1655 o 1655A para los driver del modelo x355 y 7255 o 7255A para descargar los driver del modelo x352 ,
yo ya arregle como 8 ,de las amigas de mi hija,porque cuando la llevan al colegio el servicio técnico tarda mas de dos meses en entregarlas, estoy en tratando de conseguir el usb de instalación que usa el técnico del colegio ,con ese usb la pc queda formateada desde 0 y con todos los programas originales que traen esa maquinitas





> -No funciona la antena WiFi (queda en "obteniendo dirección de red").


eso bloquea bastante al win 7,lo mejor es desactivarla temporalmente para poder hacer la restauracion


----------



## MFaroppa (Mar 15, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Hola, cuánto hace que tenés la notebook?
> 
> Actualizá los drivers de la tarjeta WiFi.
> 
> ...



La tengo en mis manos desde mediados del año pasado.

Voy a probar actualizando los drivers de la tarjeta WiFi y conectandole un teclado USB.



el-rey-julien dijo:


> en la ventana buscar pone   msconfig  ,luego abrí el programa ,ay una opcion de arranque selectivo,quitas todos las cosas que traban la maquina incluido el antivirus ,luego reinicia la pc ,arranca rapido pero sin controladores i sin aplicaciones ,luego hace una restauración desde el panel de control
> y listo todo otra ves queda  a la normalidad
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, che. Voy a probar actualizando los controladores y limpiando el cooler (es bastante probable que sea algo de eso, puesto que vivo en una casa en obra). Lo del inicio lo hice y dejé 3 aplicaciones casi vitales.

No sabía eso del USB. El tipo (técnico) me dijo que no se podía formatear. Que ganas de no laburar, dios mio.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2012)

si se puede,pero tiene que ser el usb del servicio tecnico del gobierno,otro tecnico no autorizado  también puede,pero se pierden todos los programas,igual con paciencia se consiguen,pero es mucho laburo,(yo ya lo ise)
con el usb original te instala todo de un saque



pd;
no es los driver del wifi 100% seguro estoy ,cuando lo actualize te va a decir la pc que ya tiene los driver mas actuales y con el otro driver que anda por ay queda igual,
para saber si es por temperatura podes hacer esta prueba,metes la exo en una bolsa ,en el frizer o heladera por 10 minutos y la encendés,si el problema siempre fue la temperatura la pc de entrada va a funcionar de 10 como por 20 minutos y luego se pone lentaaa eso quiere decir que ay que limpiarla


----------



## nocta (Mar 15, 2012)

No leí el detalle que es del Gobierno. Ojo en no hacer quilombo porque las dan en comodato, no sos el dueño (o tu hija, quien sea). De última, llamá y comentá el problema que el servicio técnico está ya pago.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 15, 2012)

La respuesta es muy sencilla, el usuario le metió cualquier verdura al "windors".
Que desinstale las porquerías que le instaló y en última instancia usar el CCleaner.

Hablar mas sería teorizar.

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2012)

en el caso de las varias que repare ,le avían metidos juegos ,la de mi hija no tenia nada instalado que el navegador opera que yo mismo le puse y las configuraciones para la red de casa,
en el cole alguien le instalo uno de esos moden usb y nada mas,todo el problema era por la mugre,adentro estaba lleno de pelusa ,polvo porque la usaba sobre la cama


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 15, 2012)

> ,pero se pierden todos los programas,igual con paciencia se consiguen,pero es mucho laburo,(yo ya lo ise)


DALEEE! consegui el thefth deterrent agent  jaja-
Lo mejor es hacer backup de todos los datos y que le carguen la imagen de disco original. Si es de las samsung no hay problema y los drivers estan todos en la pagina de samsung... las exo son malisimas en mi opinion, las samsung son mucho mas elegantes


----------



## nocta (Mar 16, 2012)

Una notebook sobre la cama es una bomba de tiempo. Empiezan a calentar y no disipan bien el calor. Para eso, apoyarla sobre un libro de tapa dura o comprar esas mesitas para la cama. Sino, se termina cagando el chip gráfico (en el mejor de los casos).


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 16, 2012)

Mucha gente no sabe eso sobre la ventilación, hay que explicarles


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> DALEEE! consegui el thefth deterrent agent  jaja-
> Lo mejor es hacer backup de todos los datos y que le carguen la imagen de disco original. Si es de las samsung no hay problema y los drivers estan todos en la pagina de samsung... las exo son malisimas en mi opinion, las samsung son mucho mas elegantes



Theft Deterrent Agent v.2.5.1 [Netbook escolar] http://www.gratisprogramas.org/descargar/theft-deterrent-agent-v-2-5-1-netbook-escolar/ 
no me acuerdo si era de ay que lo descargue,lo tengo guardado en un usb ,de todos modos se desbloquea con quitar la pila del bios


----------



## MFaroppa (Mar 16, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> No leí el detalle que es del Gobierno. Ojo en no hacer quilombo porque las dan en comodato, no sos el dueño (o tu hija, quien sea). De última, llamá y comentá el problema que el servicio técnico está ya pago.
> 
> Un saludo.



No tengo intenciones de hacer quilombo, solo quiero solucionar ese problema ya que no puedo trabajar cómodo con Linux.



Ferdinando12 dijo:


> La respuesta es muy sencilla, el usuario le metió cualquier verdura al "windors".
> Que desinstale las porquerías que le instaló y en última instancia usar el CCleaner.
> 
> Hablar mas sería teorizar.
> ...



No le instale nada de otro mundo, solo programas básicos como Livewire, Visual Basic 2008...



nocta dijo:


> Una notebook sobre la cama es una bomba de tiempo. Empiezan a calentar y no disipan bien el calor. Para eso, apoyarla sobre un libro de tapa dura o comprar esas mesitas para la cama. Sino, se termina cagando el chip gráfico (en el mejor de los casos).



No creo que sea la ventilación ya que si fuera ese el problema debería suceder lo mismo en ambos sistemas, ¿no? Igual cuido bien lo de la ventilación.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2012)

si, en mi caso no funcionaba ni linux ni win ,era la temperatura


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 16, 2012)

> No le instale nada de otro mundo,


Las computadoras no andan bien en Linux y mal en Windows porque tengan temperamento hostil.

Tu problema viene de la mano de instalarle cosas que _no son nada del otro mundo_, si quieres seguir perdiendo el tiempo, hazlo.

Confía, es alguna cosa que instalaste que no es nada del otro mundo lo que te está haciendo eso.

Tal vez desinstalando esas cosas que no son nada del otro mundo, tu Windows tal vez, tal vez, tal vez recupere funcionalidad.

Sería bueno contar con el dato de cuantas cosas se cargan automaticamente al inicio para tener una mejor idea del estado del equipo, solo nos distes el dato que demora en iniciar y eso en un 99,999999 % viene de la mano con cosas que no son nada del otro mundo iniciandose por montones inutilmente.

.-


----------



## MFaroppa (Mar 17, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Las computadoras no andan bien en Linux y mal en Windows porque tengan temperamento hostil.
> 
> Tu problema viene de la mano de instalarle cosas que _no son nada del otro mundo_, si quieres seguir perdiendo el tiempo, hazlo.
> 
> ...



Ya desinstalé varias cosas que no utilizaba, como el Crocodile Clips o Cheat Engine (entre otros), y sigue igual. Al inicio se ejecuta solo el Kaspersky y el Theft Deterrent Agent. Hice otro escaneo con el Kaspersky y sigue igual.

No se que más agregar.


----------



## nocta (Mar 18, 2012)

Desde el msconfig no hay nada más para desactivar? Intentá deshabiltando servicios no tan necesarios (dependiendo el uso) como Control Parental, Servicio de Tablet, Bluetooth, Terminal Server ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

fijate en la sección donde se inician los servicios ,creo que dice inicio de window o algo asi


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 18, 2012)

aca la pagina donde hay mas info.....
www.ma-config.com


----------



## MFaroppa (Mar 20, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Desde el msconfig no hay nada más para desactivar? Intentá deshabiltando servicios no tan necesarios (dependiendo el uso) como Control Parental, Servicio de Tablet, Bluetooth, Terminal Server ...



No, desactivé casi todas las aplicaciones de inicio y la mayoría de los servicios que no usaba.



solaris8 dijo:


> aca la pagina donde hay mas info.....
> www.ma-config.com



¿No se puede descargar de algún lado? No voy a poder entrar porque no me puedo conectar a internet desde Windows.


----------



## nocta (Mar 21, 2012)

Ingresá en modo a prueba de fallos, eliminá los drivers de placa wireless. Reiniciá la pc e instalá los más recientes que tengas.

No obtener dirección de red igual puede ser problema de servicios de Windows. Fijate de tener activados los que son de WLAN, NetBIOS, Cliente DHCP, Configuración inalámbrica ... son los que se me vienen ahora a la cabeza.


----------



## MFaroppa (Mar 21, 2012)

nocta dijo:


> Ingresá en modo a prueba de fallos, eliminá los drivers de placa wireless. Reiniciá la pc e instalá los más recientes que tengas.
> 
> No obtener dirección de red igual puede ser problema de servicios de Windows. Fijate de tener activados los que son de WLAN, NetBIOS, Cliente DHCP, Configuración inalámbrica ... son los que se me vienen ahora a la cabeza.



Recién ayer pude conectarme a internet mediante un cable de red directo desde el módem y seguía apareciendo "obteniendo dirección de red", así que no creo que sea la placa wireless.

Muchas gracias por la mano que me están dando. Si tuve algún error en el mensaje es porque estoy escribiendo desde un celular.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

yo lo dije,de entrada que no era la placa wifi ni los controladores,mete la netbut diez minutos a la heladera dentro de una bolsa (congelador o frizer )luego la sacas y la prendes si funciona bien es falla por temperatura,con linux se la aguanta mas y no se pone boba la pc ,vos hace esa prueba y decime los resultados





el-rey-julien dijo:


> si se puede,pero tiene que ser el usb del servicio tecnico del gobierno,otro tecnico no autorizado  también puede,pero se pierden todos los programas,igual con paciencia se consiguen,pero es mucho laburo,(yo ya lo ise)
> con el usb original te instala todo de un saque
> 
> 
> ...


ay fue cuando lo dije ,de eso estoy seguro porque ya arregle unas cuantas


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 21, 2012)

> Recién ayer pude conectarme a internet mediante un cable de red directo desde el módem y seguía apareciendo *"obteniendo dirección de red"*



Eso solo aparece cuando tenes *PURA Y UNICAMENTE* ciertos servicios desactivados, siguiendo tu narracion se deduce que tenes una linda ensalada, metiste mucho las manitos.

No es lo que hayas instalado, es lo que has manoseado el sistema.

1) Revisa a conciencia los servicios relativos a redes (tienes demasiadas cosas desactivadas)
2) Resetea el Winsock (Inicio-->ejecutar-->*NETSH WINSOCK RESET*-->enter)
3) Trata de desactivar todo lo que se inicie automaticamente (al menos hasta recuperar funcionalidad)
4) Re-inicia el equipo
5) Vienes aquí y nos cuenta como sigues.

Desaconsejo TOTALMENTE meter el equipo a una zona de frío y despues prenderla, la condensación por diferencia de temperatura estropeará el equipo.

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

> Desaconsejo TOTALMENTE meter el equipo a una zona de frío y despues prenderla, la condensación por diferencia de temperatura estropeará el equipo.


que suerte ¡¡¡ que no me paso ,gracias por el dato ¡¡¡¡¡ y ya la metí no se como 4 veces,


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 21, 2012)

Incluso tal vez puedas meterla 27 veces mas y no tendras problemas quizás, pero  que la condensacion se produce es un hecho.

A tí no te pasó, genial, suerte, dios está de tu lado, pero hay gente a la que le pasó en el primer intento y me consta, de la misma manera que meten la placa entera al horno doméstico, una barbaridad que no resiste el menor análisis si no cuentas con una sonda de temperatura para no sobrepasar determinada temperatura... andubo? funcionó? aplausos...!!!!!! celebremos...!!! pero es una burrada que si NO controlas la temperatura se convierte en eso mismo, una burrada... que se torna válida cuando la eleccion es eso o tirarla a la basura.

Lo de meter equipos en el freezer tiene menos sostén, yo diría que ninguno, pero como se deriva de un hecho cierto de los tiempos cuando los discos rígidos no superaban los 8 Gb, se heredó la leyenda.

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

yo metí en equipo encendido y se enfrió rápido,pues funcionaba bien ,luego cuando ya fuera del frizer al rato se ponia lenta ,conclusión falla por temperatura


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah bueno, meter un equipo encendido en el refrigerador me superó con creces...

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2012)

pero en el horno nunca metí nada


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Mar 22, 2012)

MFaroppa saludos, prueba con otro disco duro instalando todo de nuevo, si eso no es la falla te toca destapar la laptop y revisar la mother board que no tenga sulfatacion en los pines de integrados,resistencias,condensadores etc .
A mi me paso con un mini lenovo se coloco lento al cargar cualquier aplicacion, el escritorio se demoraba 5 minutos en aparecer los iconos, cambie disco duro, memorias, el equipo se ve nuevo por eso no se me habia ocurrido desarmarlo, pero gran sorpresa cuando me anime a hacerlo; debajo de loas cintas negras de mother board que cubren componentes al levantarla me encontre
integrados con sulfatacion en los pines los limpie con un bisturi con cuidado limpie con tiner y luego le aplique flux y  pase el soplador de aire caliente.
Al armar el laptop todo funciono correctamente.
Suerte


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 22, 2012)

Exacto, esa falla es la típica por condensación, a esto me refería.

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2012)

yo la tenia a esa falla por sulfatacion por mal lavado de la placa en fabrica,se nota porque se ven restos de color blanco como si alguna ves le entro agua,pero no es agua ,se llama flux


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

Netbook, horno, aire caliente y feezer en el mismo tema ...

Hace unos dias me llego la heladera nueva, tiene un freezer enorme, entran 4 gabinetes desktop ATX juntos, o muchos noteboot al mismo tiempo jaja...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 22, 2012)

Juazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

.-





> debajo de las cintas negras de mother board que cubren componentes al levantarla


No es mal lavado, es que el modelo termico de estos equipos es tan justo que quedan sobre la linea de lo posible, entonces alcanza con que una cinta o cable esté fuera de posicion para generar un punto de desequilibrio, por eso no es casual que debajo de las cintas se generen y no en las partes libres.

.-


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

Ya, es definitivo, voy a tirar a la basura todo lo que se sobre reparacion de pc...

Le voy a pedir el secador de pelo a mi vieja, y el domingo voy a meter al horno un Motherboard junto con las empanadas.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Mar 22, 2012)

jajajajajaj, que extremista.
Durante algunos años tuve dos gerencias, una de Packard Bell USA para Argentina, Chile y Uruguay y otra de Computrends USA (Premio Inc), hoy una simple revendedora.

De ellos fué que obtuve esta información, el principal problema de las portatiles siempre fué el modelado termico, el 90 % del RMA se debe precisamente a fallas de este tipo, si en la linea de ensamblado, el operario que coloca las cintas y conecta el cableado no respeta determinados parametros como posicion o composicion de adhesivos ó la substitucion de algun sujetador, espaciador, no respeta los parametros fijados, se generan puntos de quiebre, hay que recordar que las dilataciones y enfriamientos producen stress mecanico en las soldaduras, pero si en el camino del flujo de aire una cinta o un cable está fuera de lugar, tenemos diferencias importantes que hacen micro condensaciones, que por mas "micro" que sean existen.

A medida que se hacen micros mas fríos, el modelo termico deja de ser tan ajustado, esperemos que con el tiempo esto se vea cada vez menos.

Tal vez la gente de Packard Bell tenga que tirar sus conocimientos, vos por las dudas metele a las empanadas y no tires nada. 

.-


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

Jaja de una.

Teniendo en cuenta lo que decis, dudo que muchos "tecnicos" o aventureros que se animen a desarmar un portatil con un secador de pelo en mano tengan en cuenta esto, de mas esta decir que es muy obvio, hay muy poco espacio para la ventilacion, mucha cinta y que se yo que no queda en el lugar que venia, sino es que la tiran porque ya no pega, presion de los tornillos, cables, etc...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2012)

o sea, que debajo de las cintas se condensa el agua ¡¡¡quien lo hubiera imaginado,gracias por enseñarme
entonces resumiendo,no frizer, no horno, no secador de pelos¡¡¡¡


saludos¡¡¡¡


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Mar 22, 2012)

Ferdinando12 saludos y a los demas compañeros del foro, asi como se esta comentando parece ilogico pero son cosas que son reales en las laptop a mi me sucedio, yo actual mente me dedico al arreglo de mother board y como ultimo recurso despues de haber probado todo destape la laptop que estaba nueva y sorpresa sulfatacion, era lo que menos me esperaba; actual mente me trabaja de 10 sin ningun problema.


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2012)

djwash dijo:


>


Por que nó?????? Nunca has lavado un motherboard?? Yo he lavado mobos de 486 y de Pentium II que tenían un par de toneladas de mugre...y la 486 es el gateway a internet que tengo encendida desde hace 6 años (está "tuneada" y todo jajajaja).
Los mobos se pueden lavar con agua y jabón/detergente sin ningún problema, solo debés preocuparte en secarla bien y pronto, pero no es algo que se demore mucho con el sol de San Juan 

PD: No hay que dejar puesto el micro como hizo el primer baboso, pero se puede lavar sin dramas.


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

He visto videos y demas de gente que hace eso y funcionan las mother, pero no he tenido la oportunidad de hacerlo, por eso me parece una practica un poco bestia.

Usaria agua destilada o alcohol, pero si decis que se puede bueno, siempre se aprende algo nuevo.

Por lo pronto no lavaria mi placa madre con agua, seguire con el aire comprimido jeje...

Saludos..

Me imagino que tambien habria que quitar la pila...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2012)

Seee....se lava con agua sin drama!!!! Claro, debe tener una capa de mugre que lo justifique por que es una medida extrema, pero el 486 que lavé estaba que daba miedo!!! Pero con un cepillito, detergente y agua salió todo. Claro que hay que quitar todo lo que se pueda quitar sin desoldar , pero la pila, las memorias (tenía 8 "dimm" o como se llamaran en esa época), el micro, los PCB de extensiones...TODO out...y al agua con jabón. Si se seca mas o menos rápido, ni el agua ni el jabón atacan a nada del mobo, así que eso de "tenerle miedo" al agua son hueva*******. Luego hay que secarla muy bien y dejarla al sol algunas horas...luego revisar que no halla quedado agua escondida en alguna parte y por último... a probar!!!!


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

El otro dia me trajeron una pc que vendi, le habia caido un liquido extraño sobre la placa madre y "no se habian dado cuenta", la encendi sin saber y quiso arrancar y se reinicio, de ahi no arranco mas. El dueño insinuo que era culpa mia que no arrancara mas y que ya venia fallando de antes, que le reconociera una nueva, le dije que la garantia solo cubre defectos de fabricacion y entre otras cosas al final me termino comprando una nueva.

La lave con detergente, agua caliente y un pincel, resulto ser fernet el liquido, la deje secar al sol pero igual jamas arranco, esa es la unica experiencia lavando mother...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2012)

djwash dijo:
			
		

> Ya, es definitivo, voy a tirar a la basura todo lo que se sobre reparacion de pc...
> Le voy a pedir el secador de pelo a mi vieja, y el domingo voy a meter al horno un Motherboard junto con las empanadas


.


			
				djwash dijo:
			
		

> Netbook, horno, aire caliente y feezer en el mismo tema ...
> Hace unos dias me llego la heladera nueva, tiene un freezer enorme, entran 4 gabinetes desktop ATX juntos, o muchos noteboot al mismo tiempo jaja...


si yo le enfrio y le condenso agua soy ''aventurero''  y no se nada ,pero si le meto debajo de una canilla no?
en caso de lavarla con agua ,se puede o no usar el sacador de pelos ?


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

El tema de lavarla con agua de la canilla lo dijo ezavalla que esta bien y funciona.

Por otro lado no me termina de convencer, es como apagar un incendio con dinamita, funciona, pero puede ser peor, yo lave una placa que ya no funcionaba porque le derramaron fernet encima, ni si quiera prendia al darle al switch PWR, despues de lavarla quedo igual...

Por lo pronto no lo haria con mis actuales mother, si quizas con una antigua que tenga algo pegado, pero si es tierra sale con aire, me daria cosita meter mi mother bajo la canilla si me salio $800, si no anda mas me corto las venas con una RAM jaja...

Hay practicas que pueden dar resultado, pero pueden empeorar las cosas, como uno que me dijo que lijaba los pines de los slot de memoria y pci, hay veces que es eso o tirarla a la basura, y cuando no hay nada que perder...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2012)

yo uso aire comprimido,pero también condensa agua,pero dijo eze ,al sol se seca


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

El aire es tambien una buena opcion para secar en este caso un mother, y si es caliente mejor, aca pega fuerte el sol, la dejas unas horas y te seca cualquier cosa, un problema posible con el aire es que no llegue a todos los rincones, el sol calienta todo el mother...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2012)

estuve pensando en algo,que si la exo esta por ejemplo en la habitación con el aire-acondicionado encendido y sin usar, se enfriá y cuando uno la saca a  otro lugar ,por ejemplo la cocina o al aire libre si o si se condensa vapor ,o sea que no ay salida ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> El tema de lavarla con agua de la canilla lo dijo ezavalla que esta bien y funciona.
> Por otro lado no me termina de convencer, es como apagar un incendio con dinamita, funciona, pero puede ser peor, yo lave una placa que ya no funcionaba porque le derramaron fernet encima, ni si quiera prendia al darle al switch PWR, despues de lavarla quedo igual...


No te equivoqués. Yo te dije lavarla y luego secarla bien y por ultimo probarla. Pero si al viejo *le cayó fernet con la máquina encendida* y *vos seguiste tratando de encenderla con el mobo con la mancha encima*, que pretendés hacer lavándola??? Ya estaba muerta cuando el fernet/hielo/coca-cola hizo el cortocircuito.
Si desarmás el mobo, LE QUITAS LA FUENTE y todas las cosas quitables y la metés en agua con jabón NO PASA NADA!!! Si no hay corriente NO HAY CORTO ni nada!!!! se entiende? Es como si tirás un pedazo de cable a la pileta...si no está conectado a 220V no pasa nada..OK?
Y también dije: es una solución extrema para sacar la mugre, pero para que siga funcionando, la PC debe andar antes de lavarla!!! El agua no resucita a nada muerto eléctricamente 



djwash dijo:


> Hay practicas que pueden dar resultado, pero pueden empeorar las cosas, como uno que me dijo que lijaba los pines de los slot de memoria y pci, hay veces que es eso o tirarla a la basura, y cuando no hay nada que perder...


Ahhh...nunca le has pasado una *goma de borrar tinta* a los contactos de las plaquetas ISA, PCI o PCI-X para limpiarlas?? Funciona de una, por que la goma de tinta tiene un abrasivo molido que pule los contactos si estos están sucios. Pero después hay que sopletear para sacar toda la basura y restos de goma!!


----------



## djwash (Mar 22, 2012)

Se te salto la cadena de nuevo jaja..

Lo de la placa con fernet fue que me la trajeron y la prendi *sin saber* lo del fernet, medio que arranco y despues se apago y de ahi quedo muerta, la desarme y vi que tenia la mancha de fernet, la di por muerta y la tarminamos cambiando, despues se me ocurrio lavarla a ver que tal si ya no funcionaba y quedo igual, obvio que no es un metodo de reparacion lavarla jaja, sino cuando viene un cliente le diria: *"Ya probe las memorias, el micro, el disco, y la fuente, lo unico que queda es lavarla con Magistral..."* o peor: *"No hay mas remedio que enjuagar Windows"*, si entiendo lo que decis, y entiendo porque no se daña la placa si no tiene ningun tipo de tension.

A lo que voy es que hay gente que toma ciertas practicas un tanto extrañas como metodo de reparacion, sin tener conocimientos concretos sobre la falla, y menos sobre la practica extraña...

Lo de la goma si lo he hecho, me parece que es para lo unico que sirve la goma esa, porque en el papel hace un agujero. Pero de ahi a meter un pedazo de lija por el slot...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Mar 23, 2012)

saludos compañeros del foro, como dice ezavalla no hay drama en lavarla con agua y detergente y una brocha de cerdas largas, el asunto es el secarla al instante con un secador de cabello de la hermana claro si alguno tiene el cabello largo y es propio el secador mucho mejor ya que si tu hermana te agarra con el secador :enfadado:
Les doy fe que despues del procedimiento quedan como nuevas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Se te salto la cadena de nuevo jaja..


Naaaa....no tanto   



djwash dijo:


> A lo que voy es que hay gente que toma ciertas practicas un tanto extrañas como metodo de reparacion, sin tener conocimientos concretos sobre la falla, y menos sobre la practica extraña...


Ahhh...buenooooo...pero es que en la reparación de PCs los que mas abundan son los "aprendices de brujo"...y por desgracia conozco varios de esos :enfadado:



djwash dijo:


> Lo de la goma si lo he hecho, me parece que es para lo unico que sirve la goma esa, porque en el papel hace un agujero. *Pero de ahi a meter un pedazo de lija por el slot...*


Y no tiene nada de malo meter un papel de lija en el slot, siempre que después limpiés MUY BIEN para no dejar restos adentro. A fin de cuentas el slot es un conector y se limpia como cualquier conector: raspando un poco para limpiar los contactos. Pero claro... pasar la lija "por si acaso" es un poco aventurado desde el punto de vista del conocimiento del que lo hace...


----------



## MFaroppa (Mar 26, 2012)

Gente, voy a probar algunas de las cosas que me recomendaron y daré los resultados. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> .....Y no tiene nada de malo meter un papel de lija en el slot, siempre que después limpiés MUY BIEN para no dejar restos adentro. A fin de cuentas el slot es un conector y se limpia como cualquier conector: raspando un poco para limpiar los contactos. Pero claro... pasar la lija "por si acaso" es un poco aventurado desde el punto de vista del conocimiento del que lo hace...



Yo soy un poco menos drástico 
Paso una franela muy vieja que con el tiempo y uso se volvió ligeramente abrasiva.
También me ha dado muy buen resultado WD40 + cepillo de dientes + cepillado + aire comprimido.

Yo hace años que lavo plaquetas que sufrieron la decantación de mugre, grasitud, líquidos extraños, Etc.
Desengrasante + detergente + cepillo suave + agua + sol (O aire comprimido) = Placa limpia 
Nunca tuve problemas por emplear este proceso.

Incluso el WD40 es muy eficaz para recuperar switch de presión de este tipo:


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 26, 2012)

traten de no provocar un incendio el problema cuando labas las mather es que no te queden sales en los rincones de los micros e integrados cuando se seca y no se limpian con agua sino con alcohol isopropelico con respecto al de la maquina del estado devolved eso no sirve ni para mugre a mí me cansaron con consulta de ese franki la verdad que esa área es mas de recambio y no de reparación son obsoletas.


----------

